# Need to Restore a Dell Latitude D531 to Factory Settings



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

Please respond ASAP. So I want to give away my old laptop, but I'm having a lot of trouble restoring it to the Factory settings. I've tried this site How to Reset a Dell Latitude D531 to Factory Settings | eHow.com but when I press F8, there is no "Repair Your Computer" option. I've also tried Ctrl+F11 when starting up, but nothing happens... before I learned that Latitudes do not have that option. System Restore isn't giving me the option to restore to factory either. I can't even go back far enough on the calendar. I did some more research and I found a site that says the only way to restore a latitude to factory is with the disk which I don't have. I plan on giving it away Today, so please Help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello CoriDavis and welcome to TSF,

Is this a business computer (originally sold to a buisiness/enterprise) or a personal computer (consumer use)?


----------



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a personal computer.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is the Dell documentation regarding your PC.

Documentation

It is linked to the page with the "Restore Operating System" instructions.

According to documentation, your OS is restored using DVD/CD reinstallation media.



> Reinstalling Windows
> The reinstallation process can take 1 to 2 hours to complete. After you reinstall the operating system, you must also reinstall the device drivers (see Reinstalling Device Drivers), virus protection program, and other software.
> 
> NOTICE: The Operating System media provides options for reinstalling Windows XP. The options can overwrite files and possibly affect programs installed on your hard drive. Therefore, do not reinstall Windows XP unless a Dell technical support representative instructs you to do so.
> ...


If you don't have the reinstallation Media, you should contact Dell for replacement media.

How To Request Backup CDs for Your Dell Computer | Dell


----------



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, but like I said, I don't have the CD. My computer was Used and it didn't come with one. I obviously don't have time to order it, but I guess I can hold off giving it away until I could get it. Are you sure there are absolutely no other options?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

In order to install Windows you will need Windows installation media. If you don't have it, then you have to procure it. 

The only other option would be to purchase a Retail copy of Windows and install it in place of the OEM Windows.


----------



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh well. I guess I'll have to get the CD somehow.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Links here Tech Support Forum - Announcements in Forum : Microsoft Support


----------

